# The Pocket Fisherman



## davidholder (May 29, 2014)

Now here's a nifty idea!

https://www.rapidmedia.com/kayak-fishin ... -back.html


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

A mate had in Aurukun, as a joke. Easily the worst piece of fishing related gear I've ever come across.so awful it gave me cancer.


----------

